# Best internet provider for VOIP in Nueva Andalucia



## Mezmyster (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello Everyone

I am new to the forum, I wondered if you could help me with finding a decent ISP.

I move to Spain in April to Puerto Banus / Nueva Andalucia. I need to work from there using a VOIP phone, which means I need a really stable internet connection.

What company do you guys recommend?

I haven't signed agreement to rent property yet, so if location makes a difference I may be willing to pick a house which is closer to the port etc, as its really important for me to have the best internet out there.

I appreciate the help!


----------

